# Autoroute 2000



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

I know my autoroute 2000 is not the latest one, but on our 9 month tour of Europe it was really useful as it has most campsites listed.
I saved the trip to file. Not sure if anyone would be interested in viewing it but if you do or if there is a way of adding it here let me know

Paul and Julia


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

I would be very interested in viewing your route when you get it posted online. I do have a copy of autoroute .... (somewhere!) so it shouldn't be a problem.

Unlike many people, i have not done any route planning at all for my Europe trip as planning felt too much like work so our route is basically going to consist of getting up in the morning and deciding to go *left*! I think we are going to use the evenings to plan what we want to see the next day, rather than get bogged down in front of foreign tv. 

We know roughly what countries we would like to see but this is as far as it gets! Technical huh! 8O

Leigh


----------



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

Yes we didnt do much planning. I just used to get the laptop out the night before we left anywhere to look around for campsites and areas of interest as all that is on autoroute to. When we arrived anywhere again the laptop came out and I would add the route and campsite. I,m not to sure how to post the file here, if anyone knows *help!!* 

Paul and Julia


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added your file to the downloads Paul, available for anyone who wishes to see it at the url below:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-2.html


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wow Paul that's some trip. 8O 

Nuke, I have sent you an Email with our little August trip on it. It is a bit basic but people might want to have a look, written on Autoroute 2002 their is a bit of detail missing. 

Basically - Calais to Efterling Theme Park, to LegoLand Germany and Neuschwanstien Castle, to Hitlers Eagles nest in Bavaria, to Venice, to Florence and Pisa, to the Ferrari factory at Maranello, a pit stop at the Monza Formula One curcuit, to the Freddie Mercury statue in Montreaux, on to Disneyland Paris and home.

Yes I do enjoy driving  

Will try and write it up when we get back, but no promises.....

Maverick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well seems like we are setting a precedent here 

I have therefore created a new Downloads sub category called "Members Trips"

I have moved PaulDavis and Mavericks files into there. So go take a look how someone else plans their journeys.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-6.html


----------



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

 I havent looked at the newer versions but may invest in a copy. Maverick has version 2002 and I wanted to view his trip but my ver 2000 wouldnt open it. I wonder if there is a conversion program out there. 

With the newer versions I wonder if you can still copy the whole program to disk and run it from there as you can with 2000, saves keep putting the CD in every time and runs faster.  

Paul and Julia


----------

